# Corsair H80 VS Antec H2O 920 wer ist der Sieger?



## Holytobi (28. September 2011)

Wie im titel beschrieben möchte ich mir eine Kompakte Wakü kaufen. Beide Waküs werden immer nur in Tests gelobt, doch nie hat man irgendwie beide verglichen. Also welche ist besser in Bezug auf Geräuschpegel und Kühlleistung?


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. September 2011)

Da werden sie geholfen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Holytobi (28. September 2011)

hm ich soll mir jetzt die paar hunder beiträge durchlesen und versuchen die kühler zu finden? hat denn niemand eine meinung die er zu der ein oder anderen variante hier berichten kann?


----------



## Uter (28. September 2011)

Holytobi schrieb:


> hm ich soll mir jetzt die paar hunder beiträge durchlesen und versuchen die kühler zu finden?


 Nein, aber du sollst deine Frage dort stellen.


----------



## Holytobi (28. September 2011)

ohje ... warum kann man denn hier in dem thread nicht einfach antworten


----------



## Uter (28. September 2011)

Weil es wegen Kompaktkühlungen extrem viele Threads mit den selben 3 Fragen gab und noch immer gibt, die alle nichts mit einer "richtigen" Wakü zu tuen haben, was etwas nervig ist.


----------

